# I Shipped A Bike With Amtrak!



## Cory (Feb 5, 2016)

So tripple3 and I had a new shipping experience Monday. He sold a bike to a fellow cabe "person". So he called his in house so called shipping expert (me) to help him out with some of the labor. Good old Cyclingday had mentioned trying Amtrak Express to ship it so we went for it! Nothing ventured nothing gained. It was a easy stress free experience and not cost prohibitive. Amtrak told us it would be 6-8 days but it got there in 5. I have a weak back and really liked not having to lift the bike in and out of the box.  The buyer was happy as well, maybe we can get him to chime in on the pick up experience as well. I will ask.

So here is the rundown for our buddies.

STEPS
1. Went to our local Amtrak station and waited in (short) line.
2. We bought their huge cardboard box.
3. Take pedals off and turn handlebars.
4. Roll bike into box and tape pedals to the inside of box so they dont bounce around. Close box and tape closed(they provided the tape). The bike was super snug inside and I almost wanted to take the front tire off the wheel then remount the wheel tireless to buy me some more room. But I ended up getting it closed up good without taking the tire off.
5. Got back in line and paid for the shipping, box, and insurance. 
6. Guy came out from behind window and dragged box into his back office. 

COST
1. $82 shipping from Southern California to North Carolina
2. $15 Amtrak Cardboard bike box
3. .50 cents per $100 of stated value of the bike.










Here it is as arrived [emoji1]


----------



## rocketman (Feb 5, 2016)

that's a great tip and option, thanks....


----------



## partsguy (Feb 5, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 5, 2016)

Well that's interesting! Do you happen to know the dimensions of that box? Specifically the width?
Darcie


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ya, that's a HUGE box!


----------



## Cory (Feb 5, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Well that's interesting! Do you happen to know the dimensions of that box? Specifically the width?
> Darcie



I did not make note of that however I will check there website right now for you.


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 5, 2016)

the last one i had shpd on Slam-trak looked like the train ran it over
i pay $45-70 w/box bike flight


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 5, 2016)

Glad that worked out for you guys.
 I thought it was pretty cool as a recipient, to be able to just open the end of the box, pull the bike out and go for a ride.

 Long live the Iron road!


----------



## Cory (Feb 5, 2016)

Could not find the size. But got this.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 5, 2016)

Egads it went straight to Human Remains!

Yeah I'm thinking in case you have a bike you can't or don't want to take apart. Some TOC bikes might be nice to ship that way...but not if they get run over...eeek.
Darcie


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 5, 2016)

Cory said:


> So tripple3 and I had a new shipping experience Monday. He sold a bike to a fellow cabe "person". So he called his in house so called shipping expert (me) to help him out with some of the labor. Good old Cyclingday had mentioned trying Amtrak Express to ship it so we went for it! Nothing ventured nothing gained. It was a easy stress free experience and not cost prohibitive. Amtrak told us it would be 6-8 days but it got there in 5. I have a weak back and really liked not having to lift the bike in and out of the box.  The buyer was happy as well, maybe we can get him to chime in on the pick up experience as well. I will ask.
> 
> So here is the rundown for our buddies.
> 
> ...



Hey thays my shop! Isnt she dreamy? Arrived safely and in good shape! Amtrak guy helped to the truck and was bike curious. Packaging was a bonus! Free shirts! Ha! Thanks Cory and Mark!


----------



## Cory (Feb 5, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> the last one i had shpd on Slam-trak looked like the train ran it over
> i pay $45-70 w/box bike flight



There is always a chance, that's why we buy insurance. Which was priced fair, btw.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 5, 2016)

Update


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 5, 2016)

I got my 41 Super Deluxe Autocycle shipped from Memory Lane that way, and the way it arrived, I don't think I would have wanted to have had it shipped any other way.
The box was huge!
It seemed bigger than the one pictured here, so I wonder if they've scaled the size back?
I had plenty of room on both ends of the box for padding.

Sweet bike, Don!
Congrats, to both you and Mark for keeping that beauty rolling strong.


----------



## mrg (Feb 5, 2016)

Man, you can ship Grandpa and his bike on the same train, cool, or at least that's what Grandma said,wonder if they use the same box and insurance?


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 6, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Hey thays my shop! Isnt she dreamy? Arrived safely and in good shape! Amtrak guy helped to the truck and was bike curious. Packaging was a bonus! Free shirts! Ha! Thanks Cory and Mark!
> 
> View attachment 283028




I knew you would like my old shirts Don I picked those out just for you. 
I also noticed you put the boys chain ring back on and crossbar handlebars… I love it; ride the heck out of it. 
I am super glad I let it move on to a friend. Thank you. 



One last goodbye pic


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2016)

I've used Amtrak before without any problems. Anytime you ship a bike you are taking a risk..... I much prefer to pick bikes up in person. Usually at a swap meet. I've picked bikes up for people that didn't want to ship them many times. And held them till Memory Lane and dropped them off. I've picked up a lot of bikes that way too.


----------



## CrazyDave (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice bike and good advice!   Thanks everyone!


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 6, 2016)

Took her on a maiden cruise this morning!


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 6, 2016)

Neat story great bike


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 6, 2016)

Cory,
Does the bike kind of float in the center of the box or did you put some packing materials to keep it from wangling around?


----------



## Cory (Feb 6, 2016)

abe lugo said:


> Cory,
> Does the bike kind of float in the center of the box or did you put some packing materials to keep it from wangling around?



Great question! There was absolutely no floating. We adjusted the handle bars down to the point where it was very snug with the box pressing down on them with the sandwich affect. The other point of contact width wise was the seat, it was snug also.
No packing material other than a couple t-shirts at the points of contact on the seat and rear fender.


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 6, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Egads it went straight to Human Remains!
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking in case you have a bike you can't or don't want to take apart. Some TOC bikes might be nice to ship that way...but not if they get run over...eeek.
> Darcie




you can ship the bike and the original owner in one shot.....


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 8, 2016)

I've been shipping with Amtrack for the last 15 years or so and here is what I have learned.

Bring packing materials tape gun, foam, bubble wrap etc with you and the more the merrier. 
Amtrack boxes are almost perfect size but most balloon bikes Max out with the rear fender
coming in contact with the end of the box.  No bueno.  Pretty much a guaranteed damaged
rear fender...... front tire comes in contact with the other end so no issues there.
I've resolved this by bringing an extra standard bike box along and an exacto knife to cut and sleeve
the Amtrack box an extra 6 inches or so.  It's a bit of labor, but mandatory if you want 
to ensure safe delivery.  Stingrays and 20, 24" bikes......will fit in the Amtrack single box.
Since I have used AmT for shipping primarily restored bikes, I can't take chances with mishandling
or damage.  I've shipped Autocycles to Evinrudes this way with no damage or claims. But I cocoon the 
heck out of the bike with packing foam so that the box bulges like a balloon.

Recently however Amtrack has changed alot of policy adding new restrictions and BS, and has even gone as far as
putting a weight limit on the bike at 50 pounds.  Very few deluxe Ballooners with packing
materials are that light.  The last 2 years have been very very difficult shipping bikes
via Amtrack and I have tried in LA, Chicago, NY with mixed results and have been 
turned down on the weight issue at locations that were once 'friendly' to heavy balloon bikes.
One solution they offered last time I was there to use 2 seperate boxes, which I did, and was a pain in 
the A and pretty much defeated the purpose of shipping a bike in tact.

Also be aware that many Amtrack locations are limiting the Package Express service
which is the method used for shipping bikes whereby you are not a also a passenger.
   Your home station, might, but the destination station might not or visa versa.

Best bet is calling ahead and finding out before you make the journey with your bike
and materials.  Amtrack is the best for sure, if the ducks all line up.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bob, absolutely correct.
The rear fender was padded with a t-shirt...not the best or even desirable; but worked in this case.
Sleeving the box to be 6" longer would have worked perfectly; Buy 2  $15 boxes, for twice the protection....
I didn't want to take it apart, Pack and box; so I paid a "Lil' more and hoped for the best; which worked out for buyer and seller in this case.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 8, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Bob, absolutely correct.
> The rear fender was padded with a t-shirt...not the best or even desirable; but worked in this case.
> Sleeving the box to be 6" longer would have worked perfectly; Buy 2  $15 boxes, for twice the protection....
> I didn't want to take it apart, Pack and box; so I paid a "Lil' more and hoped for the best; which worked out for buyer and seller in this case.






Yep! grab a free box at bike shop and cut it to size standing the extra box on End (as Amtrack boxes are taller)
then cut it down to fit, and simply 'sleeve' both boxes.
Takes a little surgery to extend the Amtrack box, but save the 15.00 bux with paying AmT for another box.

Most importantly.....Check with your local Amtrack before you go there.  The last 2 years have been
major 'red tape' changes with bicycle shipping and MOST refuse the box if it weighs over 50 pounds....
and some stations won't accept "package express" large items period.  Typically has to be a larger 
hub that is well staffed.


----------



## sld6914 (Feb 10, 2016)

I've shipped and bought  a few before on Amtrak even with walk on option on bike rack (mini vacation) always had good luck ,thanks for sharing.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 10, 2016)

Great article!!


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 10, 2016)

Greyhound shipping is also good. Just make sure to pack it right. Their shipping costs are very reasonable. I definitely have to try out Amtrak.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Does the person receiving the bike then have to go to the Amtrak station to pick it up.
What does Amtrak charge roughly to ship half way across United States.
I like Bike Flights for $65 I can ship a bike from Wi. to Cali. and that is picked up at my door and delivered to the receivers door. I always have the buyer pay for shipping to save $10 or $20 doesn't really matter to me. I like the convenience of pick up at my door.


----------

